# Pedigree Tiffanies Need new homes (Kent/Sussex)



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Demelza is a red Tiffanie female cat aged 7 yrs. This beautiful, friendly girl loves people and other cats but is untried with dogs.

Demelza has lived in a multi-cat household with limited access to outside but, like most of the cats we have homed from this house, would enjoy a safe garden to explore. So her new home should have direct access to a secure garden.

Most of these cats are unsuitable to be only cats unless someone is around all day. Demelza has a very silky coat which is easy to brush. She is spayed and will be chipped and have the first stage of her vaccination at least before she is rehomed.
**********************************************************
Sanssouci is a brown tortie tabby Tiffanie female cat, aged 3 yrs. She has been spayed recently and will be chipped and have the first stage of her vaccination at least before she is rehomed.

Sanssouci is a very playful and affectionate little cat who loves people. She also has lived with other cats and would be unhappy on her own. Sanssouci has had very limited access to outside but would not like to live for ever in a flat with no outdoor space so we are looking for a home with a safe garden for her to explore and at least one other playmate of a similar age.
**********************************************************
Scarlett is a 9yr old female Red Shaded Silver Tiffanie cat. She has never been outdoors, but would love a quiet and secure garden to explore. She is slightly nervous at first, but once she gets to know you she loves being stroked and brushed. She is currently being fostered with Frankie, and they can be homed together or separately. 
**********************************************************
Frankie is a 10yr old male Brown Shaded Silver Tiffanie cat. He too, has never been outside but would love to explore a secure garden. He loves nothing more than to be fussed over, adores being brushed & stroked and is a very gentle cat. He goes up to anybody who goes into see him and Scarlett. Like Scarlett, he can be homed with her or separately.
**********************************************************


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Good news and fingers crossed, that all 4 Tiffanies are having home checks next weekend, so hopefully they've found their forever homes! Watch this space!


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Great news, Frankie, Scarlett & Sanssouci have all found new homes! Frankie & Scarlett went to gether and Sanssouci has gone with her mum Angelique to another home! So just Demelza still looking who we have paired up with her gorgeous brother Dylan (pic to follow!)


----------

